# Shooting into the sun



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Normally this hasn't been an issue, but last night we were shooting league and had a target that was almost directly back into the sun. It was a 44 yard hunter face and you literally could not see the target. I moved around until I THOUGHT I saw white and just hammered the trigger. Turns out it was the printed tag in the bottom right corner of the face.. :doh:


So, other than extended sun shades on the housing, how do you all best deal with sun issues? (other than having people shade for you, for some reason that just seems wrong to me)

I'm thinking a telescope tube around my scope might be in order for next week since we'll get the same shot at about the same time..


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JawsDad said:


> Normally this hasn't been an issue, but last night we were shooting league and had a target that was almost directly back into the sun. It was a 44 yard hunter face and you literally could not see the target. I moved around until I THOUGHT I saw white and just hammered the trigger. Turns out it was the printed tag in the bottom right corner of the face.. :doh:
> 
> 
> So, other than extended sun shades on the housing, *how do you all best deal with sun issues*? (other than having people shade for you, for some reason that just seems wrong to me)
> ...


I treat these targets just like all the others - draw, _close my eyes_, shoot.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I treat these targets just like all the others - draw, _close my eyes_, shoot.


That's damn near what I did.. I ended up standing there for a minute trying to let my eyes adjust to the brightest light. Then I was at least able to try and make out some sort of color variation. Wasn't too successful though. I dropped a crowd pleasing 11 on that target. Absolutely wrecked what was a decent round otherwise.. :doh:


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

JawsDad said:


> Normally this hasn't been an issue, but last night we were shooting league and had a target that was almost directly back into the sun. It was a 44 yard hunter face and you literally could not see the target. I moved around until I THOUGHT I saw white and just hammered the trigger. Turns out it was the printed tag in the bottom right corner of the face.. :doh:
> 
> 
> So, other than extended sun shades on the housing, how do you all best deal with sun issues? (other than having people shade for you, for some reason that just seems wrong to me)
> ...


Get somebody to shade for you. Nothing wrong with it. We do it all the time when needed. Unlike some venues, Field shooters are pretty accommodating.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

SCarson said:


> Get somebody to shade for you. Nothing wrong with it. We do it all the time when needed. Unlike some venues, Field shooters are pretty accommodating.


Is that legal? I'm looking at the rules to see if there is anything stated one way or another about it.


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

JawsDad said:


> Is that legal? I'm looking at the rules to see if there is anything stated one way or another about it.


I believe according to the rules it is ok for someone to block the sun for you but they cant block the wind.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

After shooting that target last night, logic would tell me it would be legal just for the sake of safety... 

But as we all know, sometimes logic and the archery world are on 2 different planes that never intersect.. :wink:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Shading is not only acceptable but good manners - same as spotting for you. (Check the FITA rules if you're doing FITA rounds. Last time I looked at those rules, assistance in any form was not permitted.)

I agree with umbrellas for wind being cheating, though.

I usually carry a spare sight houdsing with a straight pin on it, sighted in, so when I have those targets with lens glare, or too dark, or too much rain, I can switch out the scope for a pin and carry on.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Honestly you just have to figure out a way to deal with it 

The only thing you can really do is put on a sunshade....after you get hit with it a few times and just say screw it you'll get over it. Really for me it's just a shock to the system.....let down and then start over....it changes things but you should still be able to find the target and your dot if using a fiber should be nice and bright :chortle:

I treat it kind of like wind....once you get used to it and over the freak out factor unless it's super gusty it isn't that big of a deal


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Honestly you just have to figure out a way to deal with it
> 
> The only thing you can really do is put on a sunshade....after you get hit with it a few times and just say screw it you'll get over it. Really for me it's just a shock to the system.....let down and then start over....it changes things but you should still be able to find the target and your dot if using a fiber should be nice and bright :chortle:
> 
> I treat it kind of like wind....once you get used to it and over the freak out factor unless it's super gusty it isn't that big of a deal



This was the first time I've experienced it this badly. I'll definitely be working on this in the future to try and come up with a game plan. If I had an up pin instead of the center drilled lens, I would probably have pulled my lens. But, I think a significantly extended sun shade of sorts will find it's way into my quiver in the near future.. Something that can be pulled off when not in use.. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

It can be tough to deal with for sure....but it's part of the game. I just fight through it....

As you found out things fade out....I tend to just focus on the center of the target....kind of just center the housing and let er' eat.  

But I can usually find what I am looking for and adjust my eyes enough....I struggle more with dark targets and dark conditions....but after last year I kind of figured that out also. :wink:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think that was part of the problem in this case. The shoot position was sort of a raised spot (4-5 feet) and largely in the wide open. The target was a hunter face and the bale was back up under some trees so it was dark on dark in the dark. The guy shooting pins in our group even said he was having trouble seeing the thing.

I also found out that keeping your lens clean is a good thing. :embara: Having shot in the rain 2 days earlier, I had not take time to wipe my lens down. That lighting led to Holy water spots Batman! :doh:


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*sun was in my eyes*

I've seen guys carry a long billed cap with a slit cut in it for their string.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Sunglasses might be an idea too.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> Sunglasses might be an idea too.


A polarized lens with better coatings would be another...


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Bobmuley said:


> A polarized lens with better coatings would be another...


Yup... and two stacked polarized lenses with one being adjustable on a center axis would be ideal.:shade:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

mw31 said:


> I believe according to the rules it is ok for someone to block the sun for you but they cant block the wind.


Never blocked the wind for anybody but have "broke" it


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Usually for me on targets like that the issue is more woth a glare on my peep than on the scope. We have 2 targets that I regularly struggle with lighting issues on Thursday... I usually get scarson or loneeagle to shade my peep, and I'm good to go...


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Had the same issue on the animal round we shot Saturday. I couldn't even make out the outline of the bear so I just centered my pin in the brown, and let er rip. Managed to find the 20 ring, but would have easily settled for less with all the better I could see it. The next time we shot it I had hornet, and x-hunter block the sun with their hands, and found myself a dot.

Chewies use umbrellas all the time, I see no reason us field shooters can't ask for a hand or even a ball cap when needed. especially when we find those targets where the sun basically blocks our entire view. But I can honestly say I may have found myself in need of a shade maybe 3 times in the last 3 years. For the most part, it's like hornet said. You can fight through it. The only times I have ever asked for help was when the sun was so bad I couldn't make out the target at all.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

The only time the sun ever gave me a fit was last year at AAA on target 15. The sun was in front of me, shining on a big bush behind me, and all i could see in my scopw was the reflection of that bush.
I dropped my scope under the target, lined my pin up with the X, and raised up until I thought I was on it. At least I kept them all in the 4.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Field14 is going to yell at ya'll for mentioning umbrellas in the field forum


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

JayMc said:


> Field14 is going to yell at ya'll for mentioning umbrellas in the field forum


Not positive, but I think Field was one of the guys I saw with a slit cut in his cap.


----------



## Slim37KS (Feb 18, 2009)

X Hunter said:


> Never blocked the wind for anybody but have "broke" it


 :set1_rolf2:

Usually we'll shade each other.....Ive moved around to try and get in line with a tree limb or anything to block it out. Our 50 yarder is the one that is the sun terror at our field and I always seem to get there at just the right time that the sun makes it imposible to see the target.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

JawsDad said:


> Normally this hasn't been an issue, but last night we were shooting league and had a target that was almost directly back into the sun. It was a 44 yard hunter face and you literally could not see the target. I moved around until I THOUGHT I saw white and just hammered the trigger. Turns out it was the printed tag in the bottom right corner of the face.. :doh:
> 
> 
> So, other than extended sun shades on the housing, how do you all best deal with sun issues? (other than having people shade for you, for some reason that just seems wrong to me)
> ...


Take an old arrow tube and cut a piece about 5 inches long then split it. You can now take the cut tube and put it around your scope housing. It will cut out the glare but may fall off after the shot.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

mw31 said:


> I believe according to the rules it is ok for someone to block the sun for you but they cant block the wind.


Nothing in the rules about either shading or blocking the wind in NFAA


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Rattleman said:


> Take an old arrow tube and cut a piece about 5 inches long then split it. You can now take the cut tube and put it around your scope housing. It will cut out the glare but may fall off after the shot.


I made something along those lines tonight. Added a little velcro to the top of the scope housing and it stays on pretty well. Plus its flat enough to stick in the quiver.. :thumb:

I'm going to go try it tomorrow evening one the same target and see if it helps at all..


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

JawsDad said:


> I made something along those lines tonight. Added a little velcro to the top of the scope housing and it stays on pretty well. Plus its flat enough to stick in the quiver.. :thumb:
> 
> I'm going to go try it tomorrow evening one the same target and see if it helps at all..


The one that I use (when not in use) I just unscroll the tube and then just put it around arrows that are in one of my tube that are not in use. This way it keeps it shape and is always handy.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Getting Used to It?*

"Getting used to it" is not the answer unless you just like giving points away. Couple of ranges that I have shot have targets that if you get there at the right time you can't even see the target butt. Ask someone to shade you with their hat and then do the same for them. It's just good field etiquette.
Jbird


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> It can be tough to deal with for sure....but it's part of the game. I just fight through it....
> 
> As you found out things fade out....I tend to just focus on the center of the target....kind of just center the housing and let er' eat.
> 
> But I can usually find what I am looking for and adjust my eyes enough....*I struggle more with dark targets and dark conditions....but after last year I kind of figured that out also. :*wink:


Care to expand on that?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jbird said:


> "Getting used to it" is not the answer unless you just like giving points away. Couple of ranges that I have shot have targets that if you get there at the right time you can't even see the target butt. Ask someone to shade you with their hat and then do the same for them. It's just good field etiquette.
> Jbird


Your not getting what I meant.....yes you can shade for others. It's VERY rare that I will EVER ask anyone to shade for me no matter what. I don't have a problem shading for someone if they really need me to. But there are plenty of times I shade for someone and tell them no I don't need it and drop them in the dot. The reason being I am used to it. I learned how to shoot in those conditions. The practice range I shoot on is about as wide open as a FITA field.....and there is no sun help in FITA and they seem to do fine  Yes there are times that it does suck and I have had to let down and draw again or shift to the side a touch. But getting used to what things look like and how to shoot in those conditions is the answer for me.....I don't carry a suns shade anymore....I lost it and just never got or made another but I will shortly.....and I shoot a clarifier. I look at it like shooting in the rain and or the wind. If you let it freak you out then it will kill you.



bowhnter7 said:


> Care to expand on that?


I figured it out by shooting at last light.....and or at night. The range we shoot at has lights we can turn on for every target and light poles for the shooting line. I found that it really gives me a very similar sight picture to those conditions. I can see the target better with the light on it obviously but it does the same thing to my dot....turns it black. Really it kind of turns my sight into a Tru Spot deal because when my fiber hits the spot it's gone so I have to trust my aim and just center the scope. Last year when I got into weird light conditions and my fiber started giving me fits....I changed fibers about 8 times in 14 targets.  the color that worked best in the crazy conditions was actually my FITA fiber which is just a red fiber I blacked out with a Sharpie. But it freaked me out because it showed up well on the dark targets. It made it seem like the spot I was shooting at was moving. But shooting late has gotten me used to it. 

These are obviously things that work for me....and I do tend to adjust to things very quickly....much quicker then most. I do have the F it your gonna get over this issue and do it this way attitude. That's how I got over TP in such a short period of time. I just refused to do it wrong anymore. I refuse to let the sun bother me....and after that crazy dark day I refused to let it bother me anymore. I accept that it can happen and figured out what I need to do to still be able to plug along.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks B.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

I went out and shot the same target a couple of times since the first experience. This time I took a few tools to see what would help and what would not. 

First, I positioned some shade so that my peep would be well covered but had the scope still in full sun. No change, still could not see anything at the target.

Second, used my standard issue sun shade for a CR scope. That helped, but the angle of the sun was such that it pretty much was inside the line of the scope housing so it was minimal assistance.

Third, switched to a housing with an up pin and removed my lens. Again, a little better, but not much. Similar to using the sun shade in the second scenario above.

Fourth, I used my "extend-a-shade" that covered out to approximately 6" from the existing sun shade. This worked pretty well. Still was difficult to discern the properties, but I could at least make out the white from black on the target face in a very dim fashion.

My best option became using a method similar to putting on long putts in golf. Find a spot on the ground not too far in front of you, but perfectly in line with where you intend to hit the putt. Then use that as your initial point of aim. Using the extended sun shade and aiming at the ground 15'ish yards in front of me and then coming up on the target allowed me to more quickly find the change from the black background to the black bale to the black target and then to the white spot. Honestly I could not really tell when I hit the target face but when the dot became visible, it was enough to know what it was..

So, that's going to be my method when nothing else seems to work.. At least until that doesn't work. Then I guess I'll find another method.. 


Or, maybe I'll start shooting with a umbrella and carry a stick in the ground mono-pod to mount it.. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Sunglasses may be in your future


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

I always shoot with sunglasses already.. :shade:


----------

